# Is 22 rimfire ok in shotgun zone?



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

Is it ok to shoot rimfire 22 down here because one friend said you cant and one says he does it all the time.
I shoot in proud lake.


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

Rimfire is legal for small game.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

People ask this question all the time. 

THIS IS ONLY FOR DEER SEASON. 

Rimfires and centerfire call be used through out they year EXCEPT Nov. 10 thru Nov 30.

Skinner


----------



## deLabé (Sep 17, 2008)

I asked the DNR directly as I was getting two opinions on this forum, and they confirmed Skinner 2's response above. I can't post the URL because I haven't made 15 posts or more here, so you'll have to cut and paste. 

midnr.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/MiDNR.cfg/php/enduser/myq_idp.php?p_sid=*ul1XEfj&p_lva=&p_refno=080919-000002&p_created=1221822429&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPSZwX2dyaWRzb3J0PSZwX3Jvd19jbnQ9NzkwJnBfcGFnZT0x&p_li=&p_page=1&p_gridsort=&p_row_cnt=1


----------



## schopie4 (Oct 14, 2004)

midnr.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/MiDNR.cfg/php/enduser/myq_idp.php?p_sid=*ul1XEfj&p_lva=&p_refno=080919-000002&p_created=1221822429&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPSZwX2dya WRzb3J0PSZwX3Jvd19jbnQ9NzkwJnBfcGFnZT0x&p_li=&p_pa ge=1&p_gridsort=&p_row_cnt=1


----------



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

Skinner 2 said:


> People ask this question all the time.
> 
> THIS IS ONLY FOR DEER SEASON.
> 
> ...


I have gone by this as well. We hunt varmits around the farm with .223 all spring and summer. I wonder if that changes during the early doe season they had this year? I bet there would be some less than ethical hunters out there "hunting varmints" with their 30.06 and I wonder what they would do if a nice deer came along.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

I would hope we can use centerfire during the 15th - 30th of Nov.! Only rimfire is not allowed. During those times. Which leads me to another question.... what about trapping during those dates? Most people use 22 to dispatch the yotes.


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

Carrying a .22 rimfire affield during Deer season while trapping is legal as long as it is unloaded and you have your trapping license on your person. Your gun has to be visable unless you have a CCW. You may only load your .22 when dispatching animals only - again, unless you have a CCW, you can stay loaded but you had better be sure you have all your credentials on you in case you get stopped.

ANY CENTERFIRE OR RIMFIRE RIFLE/GUN IS NOT ALLOWED DURING FIREARM DEER SEASON IN THE SHOTGUN ZONE 3. 

NOT SURE ABOUT ZONES 1 AND 2


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks neal I am sure that cleared it up for may hunters! With all the regs and rules out there it is often difficult to keep them all straight.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Big Reds said:


> Which leads me to another question.... what about trapping during those dates? Most people use 22 to dispatch the yotes.


 
It would be best to ask this question in another thread. Those that might know might not look into this thread because they have no interest in the topic as given in the title.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Found it.

DNR - Department of Natural Resources


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

For some reason I seem to remember a sign stating a shot/projectile restricting posted at the entrance of the boat launch (north side). I think it was a max of #2 shot. I'd call them


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

Whit1 said:


> It would be best to ask this question in another thread. Those that might know might not look into this thread because they have no interest in the topic as given in the title.


its been asked before. http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=208997


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

Do you guys no anything about the law in milford because i saw a sign saying no rimfire or centerfire rifles im guessing thats for public land too.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Some areas in Milford are closed to the discharge of firearms. The rest have restrictions on what you can use. You need to check at the township to find out the boundaries.

Griff


----------



## szokr1 (Feb 7, 2004)

basskiller46 said:


> Do you guys no anything about the law in milford because i saw a sign saying no rimfire or centerfire rifles im guessing thats for public land too.



I talked to the DNR in Highland Rec area last year regarding this, he told me that you cannot use a rimfire in the Milford portion of the state land, however, you can use it throughout the Highland rec area. Basically the only part of Highland rec that touches Milford is anything South of Cooley Lake Rd. It is only one small chunk of land, 95% of Hignland rec is North of Cooley lake Rd. 

Not totally certain about his comments, but being that I live 1/2 mile away from here, I just dont risk the 22 on that side of the road. However, I have had it all over the other side of the road for Squirells.

Szokr1


----------

